# Bass lake in Chardon



## deekmilly (Jul 2, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this lake? Shoreline to fish? Boats allowed?


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Lots of shoreline to fish. I have only caught Gills and LMB of course. You need a special permit to use a boat. see link and go to boating/fishing tab.

http://www.geaugaparkdistrict.org/parks/basslake.shtml


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not supposed to fish from shore but a few people do. Electric only boats and not very deep, I've only seen about 9ft on the depth finder. Some really good crappie but the bass have been tough this year.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Lots of shoreline to fish.


?? I didn't think shore fishing was allowed at all there.

Yeah, shallow lake similar to Aquilla.
Lotsa small crappie.


----------



## furtherdownstream (Apr 14, 2013)

You can't shore fish there unless you feel like trespassing on private property which surrounds the lake. If you want to fish the lake then go fish it and get off this damn OGF forum and get some fishing in.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> If you want to fish the lake then go fish it and get off this damn OGF forum and get some fishing in.


Wow. Having a bad day brah?

Forget your meds today??

The dude asked a legit question, why be like that?


Deekmilly - You can boat fish there. Just follow the above posted link, you need to print out a permit for the day you want to fish there, no big deal.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

lots of small crappie


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> ?? I didn't think shore fishing was allowed at all there.
> 
> Yeah, shallow lake similar to Aquilla.
> Lotsa small crappie.


Sorry...Was speaking of shoreline to fish from a boat.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 1 question only is this a STATE LAKE OR WHAT ?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Geauga park districk owns it. They purchased off of Jerry Peterson around 10 years ago. The houses that live around the lake can shore fish around the club house because they pay dues. Used to fish it all the time growing up. Shallow lake with mud bottom. Used to catch piles of 8-10" crappies out of there. Im sure its not nearly as good now that the park district owns it.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

thank you for the info


----------

